# Ross men's Tank bike in NY



## kirk thomas (Jun 5, 2018)

https://binghamton.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-roadmaster-sky-ray/6589599951.html
I can pick up and ship for you.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2018)

*Vintage Roadmaster Sky Ray Mens Tank Bicycle 26 " - $175 (endicott) *
*


 

 *


----------

